# Mini-Z Mini RC10 Classic!



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my Mini-Z buggy that I have been kinda making into a mini replica of the classic RC10 



Here is a shot next to it's big brother


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Good stuff!Throw it down with the classic optima and have an old school race,LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Been having a lot of fun with it :thumbsup:


----------



## prostock (Sep 1, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## fastmax (May 6, 2007)

Thanks! I recently finished up another body for it but kept this one more Optima



Here are the brothers


----------

